# Oversea's surrogacy - what to take with you?



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi ladies

My husband and I are expecting twins in India. They are expected to be born beginning of Mar-14, approx. 4 weeks early.

I wanted to ask the advice of experienced mums.

What to take with you when you go for your baby delivery. We are expecting a lengthy stay abroad for 3-6 months with our babies.

What did you take from home when you were going for your babies? And what did you buy over there?
such as: baby carriers, milk, nappies, carry cot, baby clothes (for sure) etc.

I was wondering for example, whether to fly with two empty baby Carriers. Wouldn't this cause suspicion with the airport security? 

I was also considering booking one way flights to India. Since we will not know when we will return and we need to include return flights with 2 babies. 

I would be so grateful if others are happy to share their experience with us?

thanks in advance


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations! We took just things like baby clothes (which we didn't need as I bought tiny baby, and they were 7lb abd 6lb, 5 weeks early). Everything else we bought over there. 

Our clinic sent us a list of things to bring.

Xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
Daisy what clinic in india did you go to, congratulations on your babies, we are now 27 weeks with twins via SCI in delji.

I have started a blog not much on it yet

http://irish-rosies-babies12.blogspot.co.uk/

Slinky i would advise you to search others blogs for their packing lists to give you some help. I have hear the phil and ted cocoons are excellent for traveling and on the plane home and packs flat into suitcases on the way out


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We went to Ukraine. 

We bought Moses baskets, sterilisers, bottles, bottle warmer, play mats, bouncer, and lots of other things from mothercare. We found a shop that sold formuka, and we ordered it in in bulk every two weeks. It took us a while to find the right one though.

Xx


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks DaisyMaisy - Congratulations to you too. Sounds like I should really ask the clinic for idea's on what to take. Especially as you had only taken very little with you, which you didn't actually use.

Rosebud - thanks for the advice, I will check out the folding carry cot. I will check the other blogs and also the one you have started to write.

Thanks again, the advice has been really great and useful for me. It has certainly put my mind at rest, so as not to worry now.

Thanks


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Muslin squares were very handy- we took these with us. Lots of them! Lol. I also took a thermometer, which I used constantly in the beginning as they were prem.

I would also take things like gripe water/ colic drops just incase. We found  it hard to explain what we needed in Ukraine with the language barrier. We found infocol easily as the packaging was the same.

If I think of anything else, I'll let you know. Lol. Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, we took baby carriers- eurgo baby carriers, which we used for getting out abd about. We bought a pram overthere, which our clinic helped us with.

Xx


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, We took babies clothes, tetra diapers (used to clean babies faces after feeding), babies carriers (maxi cosi city), winter suits, 2 baby blankets, nose aspirator and electronic termometer. Rest of things like baby bottles, milk, cosmetics we bought in Georgia. But I think it would be wise to ask clinic what you can buy in India. I think, that you can buy everything but I would check. In Georgia we could easily buy everything we needed without language problems - we speak Russian and English. If you were in India I think you will know what you can buy there.
There were no problems with taking two empty baby carriers via plane - we took it in carton box and it was our registered luggage. 
Good luck for you!


----------

